# Still oozing and moving really slow



## calmspeak (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi everyone. Well it's not looking very good for my chinese nymph today. The oozing seemed to slow down but today he is moving really slow. I misted the cage and he drank abit but do you think it's time for the freezer? I don't know what happened. Maybe a cricket bite, although it's in a funny spot ( wing bud area ), doesn't seem to be anything to harm him in his cage. I guess maybe it's just one of those things. He looks like what a praying mantis would look like if they could feel pain. This will be the first time putting one of the little guys to sleep. What do you guys think. Do you think it;s time?  

Simone


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 8, 2007)

Boy am I glad I didn't freeze the little guy. He just molted into a huge bug. As you know I am new at this and this was the first time I saw a molt like this one. I only have my others to compare to but this time he was very active almost pacing like he was having a hard time and maybe he was. He was upside down and still for less then a minute before he burst out of his skin. So much to learn. He is a nice brownish red with green eyes (chinese)  

cheers


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad your mantis didn't go to the freezer.  Did he molt into adult?


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm so glad he's ok. That last moult is quite a feat.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, but you know this is only the 4th or 5th time he's molted. Looks like his little wing buds are formed now. Does that mean 5th time. The molt was every bit as bad as my chinese adult molt thats why I thought something was going wrong, Anyways he looks great now. All stretched out in his cage. I was really worried, guess I better get used to these things. It's sure nice to have you guys to talk to. Whew only 14 more to go


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

Pre-molt a mantid is at a very delicate stage. As you have seen it will move very slowly if made to so best to leave them alone to molt in peace.

I've heard another instance quite recently where a person thought there mantid was dying and had put it out ready to take to the freezer but came back and it had molted in the mean time so your not on your own.

Good Luck with the next 14 :wink:


----------

